# propagating E. cinereum



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi all,

I just propagated my _Eriocaulon cinereum_ for the first time and did a little photo documentation of it. It doesn't seem like a very common plant in the U.S., but is really cool and can be had from any LFS that can order from Oriental Aquarium. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

Nice post and very helpful thank you. I have been growing this plant for a few months and it is probably time that I did the same thing. I really love this plant I just wish it would grow a little faster.

Robert.


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't have this plant, but I'm curious:

Is it important that the red part gets divided? What is that red part?


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

HI,

This is the case when we propagate Eriocaulon, be it cinerium or other sp. And sometimes it takes more than a few months to have one split like that......

Cheeers
Vincent


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

It is kind of reddish pink, and I didn't even know it was there till I divided the plant. I think it is just a really short runner or something because it is a rosette plant, but that is what attaches the two plants together.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

How about some pics of that plant in your aquarium??


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Here is a picture of them in my tank...they are still pretty small, but they have about doubled in quantity in the almost 2 months I have had them. They are realllllllllyyyyyy slow growers, so they don't look like much yet. They have really extensive root systems and are VERY heavy root feeders.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks to Erirku for trading such a nice example of this plant recently, I was able to perform this "surgery" myself and yielding 5 plants from one. The biggest tipoff that it is ready are the leaf blades growing in opposite directions of one another. Below is a picture of where I made some of my cuts.


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 4, 2005)

A foreground covered with it would br gorgeous! Do you know of any place that sells it?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

whoa!! this thread came back from the dead

I'm glad that my photos helped some people  ...now I just wish my Eriocaulon was as small as it used to be


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I had to do mine this way a month or so ago, the one had became 5
One of my favorite little plant's!


----------



## glenhead (Jan 29, 2005)

This is an intriguing plant. From the pics, it looks almost like a terrestrial succulent - sort of aloe vera-ish. Is that accurate? Since you indicated you wish it was still as small, how big does it get? Yeah, I could go look it up...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

glenhead said:


> This is an intriguing plant. From the pics, it looks almost like a terrestrial succulent - sort of aloe vera-ish. Is that accurate? Since you indicated you wish it was still as small, how big does it get? Yeah, I could go look it up...


I suppose it does look a bit lie aloe vera, only with a more uniform leaf structure. The plants I have and have seen range from 1"-2" in height and about 2"-3" in width. It requires softwater to grow well or even at all perhaps. I am using it as a midground in a 5.5 gallon tonina tank I setup recently.

Lowcoaster (Charely) on aquabid has it from time to time; 3 plants for $12 + shipping I believe is his pricing. It all comes from Singapore no matter who has it on aquabid usually. There are a few members on here who keep this plant. Perhaps more of them are willing to trade? Whenever it gets posted for sale it is gone within a couple hours.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

This one's for Erirku. I promised him I'd post of picture of all the plants I was able to obtain from the one he sent me. For perspective it is in a 5.5 gallon tank.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow, I think that is the Eriocaulon that I sent Erirku in January. I didn't think it would divide like that because 75% of my plants have since flowered and died. [smilie=f: I wish that more online sellers would take notice of some of the cool new plants available like Eriocaulons, I think the American market is ripe for them.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks grandmasterofpool of the pic. Can't wait to see an update of your tank. It just looks absolutely fabolous .
Thanks Fishfry for that wonderful opprtunity to win your auction.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

does anyone have this plant for sale? pm me if you do. thanks.

-r


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

You can find it here:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsr&1112006567

But it's not going to come cheap. HTH


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

another think on e. cinerium - some places notes that it has to be in 22c or lower - main is growing well in 27c...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

richy said:


> does anyone have this plant for sale? pm me if you do. thanks.
> 
> -r


Email Lowcoaster on aquabid. He has it in stock 3 for $12.00 + shipping. It's hard to beat that price.


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

Heave ho back from the dead...


The photo's of your propagating methods seem to have withered over time...

Can you post them again...

I remember seeing them some time ago.....

what happened?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I changed internet providers and the pic hosting is all messed up now. Perhaps someone can host if I e-mail it to them.


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

fishfry said:



> I changed internet providers and the pic hosting is all messed up now. Perhaps someone can host if I e-mail it to them.


http://www.akvariesiden.dk/galleri_ny/show.php?pid=8792&file=718_870798.jpg

hmm.... i cannot add the image itself.... strange... it just comes up blank......can someone magick it?


----------



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

just wondering... the pictures show, what seems to be 2 plants... so you cut 2 seperate plants apart?
I have an E. sp. Guang Zhuo, and it does not seem to be more than 1 plant in it self......
Can i use the same method... cut it in half?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

You need to wait until it splits into two plants before you can cut it apart otherwise you will just kill it I think. Also, oftentimes after the erio blooms and dies it will create lots of tiny little plants.


----------



## sorenweis (May 27, 2005)

Just a heads up for those interesed in this plant. I emailed Lowcoastr and he doesn'y have it in sotck. He said it would probably be in sometime in the spring. for now he has E. setacium, which is a whole different animal... err plant.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

sorenweis said:


> Just a heads up for those interesed in this plant. I emailed Lowcoastr and he doesn'y have it in sotck. He said it would probably be in sometime in the spring. for now he has E. setacium, which is a whole different animal... err plant.


I have a bunch of small ones, looking to trade for other types though.


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

hi,

i have this plant growing in my tank. this plant is grows slowly. iniatially the plant looks great, but then after 1 month, the leaves start to turn yellow with no new leaves growing. almost uproot it, but found this thread, and help me a lot and save this plant!. you can see from the pictures, now i have many baby plants growing at the base. maybe it is time to propagate it. i am not sure.

initial planting









after 1 month, looks like want to throw it away









after 3 months, many baby plants, time to propagate?









patience is the key for this plant...

oh ya, tq fishfry


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Has anyone tried to propagate them this way with other species of Eriocaulon?


----------

